# Large chunk of cliff falls into sea - North coast of Cornwall



## madzone (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=ZVjr4mii3cE

It won't embed it for soem reason.

It's footage of a huge chunk of the cliff falling into the sea near Hell's Mouth.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow

I'm going to zennor in a couple of weeks, will avoid cliffs!


----------



## madzone (Oct 8, 2011)

Not North Cornwall - North coast


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2011)

Impressive.

Equally high quality YouTube comments as ever too:



> Why do women scream at shit?


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2011)

NVP said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Equally high quality YouTube comments as ever too:



I too would like to know the answer to that question.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2011)

I scream when tickled


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 8, 2011)

Did that cliff collapse tickle you?


----------



## madzone (Oct 8, 2011)

Can a mod change my glaring mistake please?


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 8, 2011)

Top comment 

"Today I learned women can orgasm from watching a cliff erode"


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 8, 2011)

yikes  won't be showing that to mr b, he always goes a bit funny when i take the kids too close to the edge


----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2011)

wasnt me.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2011)

happens all the time in the isle of wight, think some people died last year because of a landslide thingy.

tis quite scary when you walk along the shore at the bottom of very tall, very muddy, very likely to fall on top of your head cliffs. But kinda cool too cos its nature doing what it does. kapow!


----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2011)

thats fucking amazing! i would have screamed too - commented before watching the video. scary amazing.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 8, 2011)

toblerone3 said:


> Top comment
> 
> "Today I learned women can orgasm from watching a cliff erode"


They do actually believe that in Cornwall.


----------



## madzone (Oct 8, 2011)

Ed, while you're there could you change the thread title to 'North coast of Cornwall' please?


----------



## spitfire (Oct 8, 2011)

That's fucking cool.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah, youtube comments...



> You just witnessed the most interesting thing to happen in Cornwall for over five thousand years!
> fecto3210 9 hours ago



 Well, what about this, then???


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2011)

The guy's comment at the end: a completely dead pan 'I'm pleased I caught that' 

I'd have been making noises with the ladies


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2011)

Backatcha Bandit said:


> Ah, youtube comments...
> 
> Well, what about this, then???



I'd 'Like' that but it might give the wrong impression.


----------



## Voley (Oct 29, 2011)

Backatcha Bandit said:


> Well, what about this, then???


Also, there was this story about a wonderfully named man recently. Other than that, nothing else has happened at all since the slurry fella.


----------

